
Ask HN: Podcast like the Cuckoo's Egg, Revolution in the Valley, and Hackers - fredsir
Are there any podcasts out there either with the hosts or guests telling stories like the stories in the books The Cuckoo&#x27;s Egg by Clifford Stoll, Revolution in the Valley by Andy Hertzfeld, and Hackers by Steven Levy?<p>I&#x27;ve read these books, and many others like them, but I thought it would be awesome to listen to a podcast where the characters from the stories are guests invited in to tell the stories, however I haven&#x27;t had much luck finding such a podcast. There once was the Debug[1] podcast with Guy English and Rene Ritchie, and they had an awesome, and very long, &quot;episode series&quot; where they had Apple folks in to retell everything from how Safari to the iPhone was made, if I recall correctly. However the podcast has not been active since 2016. Once upon a blue moon I find a podcast that has a single episode of this kind, but without it being the focus of the podcast.<p>There are some podcasts like this in the hacking&#x2F;dark web&#x2F;cybersecurity genre of computing history - Darknet Diaries[2] and Malicious Life[3] come to mind - but I&#x27;m talking a bit broader in scope. I&#x27;d like to hear about how the first version of Unix was made, or Plan9, or Vim, or Emacs, or how this weird bug was discovered and fixed, and so on. Interesting stories told by interesting people from the history of computers.<p>Does anybody know of any podcasts like this?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imore.com&#x2F;debug<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;darknetdiaries.com&#x2F;<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;malicious.life&#x2F;
======
superdeeda
Sounds like you'll enjoy Command Line Heroes:
[https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-
heroes/season-1](https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-heroes/season-1)

~~~
fredsir
Thanks! I didn't know about that one, I'll give it a listen!

